# not getting mms



## Tallhuy1985 (Jul 17, 2011)

I just updated to the new GummyCharged FE1.9.1 two weeks ago and i don't get any mms texts at all on my phone. Is there a way to fix that


----------



## Gunnermike53 (Jul 21, 2011)

What modem and kernel do you have?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tallhuy1985 (Jul 17, 2011)

I have model SCH-I510 and kernel imsoeyon 13.3


----------

